
TPB AFK: The Pirate Bay – Away From Keyboard by Simon Klose - jacquesm
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tpbafk/tpb-afk-the-pirate-bay-away-from-keyboard
======
jrockway
Password-protected link to the final movie if I donate? Psh, I'm just going to
get it from TPB!

~~~
jacquesm
I was hoping someone would notice the irony of that one.

Document the largest copyright violation institution in history and somehow
hope that your dvd doesn't get ripped.

What could possibly go wrong :)

~~~
jrockway
Perhaps this is why they are seeking payment before they even make it. Which
is actually not a bad idea; some donors "do some good" or "support the arts"
or whatever, the movie makers get to make their movie, and the world as a
whole gets a work that it can freely enjoy for the rest of time.

I like that model a lot more than I like "copyright"!

~~~
jacquesm
It's called 'the ransom model'. It has been used for plenty of things,
including the open sourcing of software (most notably blender).

~~~
angrycoder
Or its called being a patron of the artist, if you aren't a bitter cynic.

~~~
jacquesm
Not really, if you're a patron you'd give without expecting anything in
return. In the ransom model the artist does not release his works until he's
received sufficient payment from a large group of people, and those people
don't lose their money until there are enough of them to cover the ransom sum.

------
dotBen
As someone who has a big personal and professional interest in TPB, I think a
documentary about TPB is an excellent idea as I feel the project has run its
course and so now is the time to capture the story for prosperity.

BUT, I have two issues with this project:

Firstly, the guy asserts that he has met and interviewed Brokep and the other
founders of TPB on film. But he refers to Brokep as "BRO-KEP" (which is how
most people assume you pronounce the name). If he had spoken with him (like I
have) he would know his name is pronounced "BROKE-P" (short for Broke Peter).

It's probably nothing but it's a bit weird and I don't understand how someone
who has met the guy AND interviewed him on camera would make such an
fundamental mistake.

Secondly, it all feels the wrong order of things - he says he's already done
the filming and NOW wants funding for editing?

Simon Klose clearly has editing skills himself and so I don't understand why
he wants to bring in an external editor at this point. A "better" editor can
only work with the footage he has, so if Simon was going to bring in an editor
it would have been better to have started working with the editor pre-filming
to consider + agree a documentary style, angles, overall narrative, etc.

To his credit, I would point out that Simon Klose is a Swedish national - and
that gives me a lot of faith. I've found that the TPB folks are quite
suspicious of talking to anyone who isn't Swedish and so I think a great
merchant-of-record documentary on the subject needs to come from a Swedish
film maker.

I might still donate something but given the end-footage is going to be
released as CC-NC I'd like to know what will happen from the proceeds of the
commercialization of the footage by the rights holder (Klose)

~~~
pyre
s/prosperity/posterity/

~~~
jacquesm
If the profit is high enough prosperity might be accurate in that context.

------
cellurl
I started to contribute to this, but found myself in a convoluted Amazon
payment maze. Sorry but I bailed!

------
gcb
Why ask for money?

Invest your own money and sell the movie to who will pay.

Some will download, but everyone knows that pirating does not affect
music/movies sales. Rigth?

